# G-body dash swap



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever custom fit a dash in a g-body?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

what did u swap into it??


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

same dash...just fiberglassed and alterd


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 12:42 PM~9942642
> *same dash...just fiberglassed and alterd
> *


 :uh: 


Pics or it didn't happen :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ok...im at work...ill take pix when i get home...its in primer stage


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

its alot of work...but its worth it....just take ur time


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

BTW:

QUOTE(creepin cutty @ Feb 14 2008, 12:42 PM) 
same dash...just fiberglassed and alterd






Pics or it didn't happen 


--------------------

|
If you had a 63 Impala with no motor and tranny,
But had a Caddy 425 and tranny,
Would you put the 2 together and roll it,
Or *let them be and finish the 79 Monte Carlo*


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

thats cool....anyone wanna see a 59 impala dash chopped into 6 pieces...put back 2gether and put into a monte????


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

sounds like alot of work...have u ever seen that?


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

i did it....its just in primer now......better pics when i get home 2nite


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

see u creepin ......


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

Badass I like that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks man!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

man i'm bored at work!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

looks good


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks ...was a lot of work....still have a lot of work 2 do.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

what this a showing off thread or did u need info??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

put a caddy dash in it its been done more than a few times


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Feb 14 2008, 04:30 PM~9942958
> *man i'm bored at work!!!
> *



go to the bathroom and lock the door and paint that dash.....that turned out nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 15 2008, 01:24 PM~9950096
> *go to the bathroom and lock the door and paint that dash.....that turned out nice homie :biggrin:
> *



thanks a lot man.....


----------

